# Ruptured Anal Gland



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ouch!!! No help at all but just wanted to send my sympathy... Hope Mishka is soon on the road to recovery, poor thing.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't have any advice either - just loads of sympathy for poor Mishka. Sounds painful.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My Tangee twice had ruptured anal glands, and they healed just fine with antibiotics and wound care.
But Tangee never had over full anal glands, and never needed to have them expressed. But I did realize after the second one that both times that it happened she was overdue for a bath (by my standards), and I decided to never let that happen again, never let more than two weeks go between baths, and in her 13 years it never happened again. Never had her anal glands expressed in her life, as neither have my other girls who did not have ruptures.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My mom has two Boston Terriers that this has happened to. She takes excellent care of her dogs and tries very hard to keep a close watch for any problems. Her vet said that it happens more with the little dogs, not much she can do to prevent it, just try to watch to make sure it does not get bad again. She takes her dogs to the vet to have them check them every few months now. It does not cost anything just a little of her time... and theirs.


----------



## lostsoc (May 8, 2014)

Mishka appreciates the sympathy. I can tell he's so uncomfoetable, but hopefully it only gets better from here.

Thank you, TinyPoodles and Carley's Mom for sharing your experiences. Rupture sounds like such a scary thing. I'm sure he will appreciate more baths (not), but it is worth trying if it means this doesn't happen again. I suppose if I took him to the vet to check the glands more regulalry, they might be able to teach me how to check?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My mom always bathes her dogs weekly. So that was not the issue with her dogs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, poor Mishka! I'm always worried this is going to happen to my Maltese because she always has really full anal glands. I would make sure to keep that properly fitted e-collar on him 100% of the time so that he can't lick the area, until he heals. Give him some extra love for me!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

TinyPoodles, what does a frequent bath have to do with anal glands? I've never heard of a connection between the two.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> TinyPoodles, what does a frequent bath have to do with anal glands? I've never heard of a connection between the two.



I am not saying that it would be so for every dog, but in Tangee's case, she proved to be a dog who did not fight off bacteria well, and that is a high bacteria area. Later on in life she began to be prone to terrible bacterial skin infections and that also responded to frequent baths, as often as every other day.
I think more frequently poor anal gland emptying is the culprit, but I brought this up because the OP said that they did not believe that their dog had an issue with over-full anal glands, and neither did Tangee - her problem was that she did not fight normally occurring bacteria as well as most.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for explaining, TP. I'm sorry your lil' Tangee experienced this


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OUCH! Poor baby! Hope it heals quickly and the problem isn't one that will be repeated! So far I've never had to express Molly's anal glands ( nasty smelly chore to do) and hope because of her good firm bowel movements it stays that way!


A good article on anal glands: Anal Sac Disease In Dogs and Cat
http://www.mypetsdoctor.com/anal-sac-disease-in-dog-cat


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

lostsoc said:


> In to the vet this morning and it turns out both anal glands were abscessed and the left had ruptured.
> He's home with an e-collar, antibiotics and an anti-inflamitory.
> I haven't found a lot online about the healing process after a rupture and wondered if anyone here had thoughts they could share.
> It sounds like I can apply a warm compress to help him be more comfortable and he has a follow up this time next week.
> ...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> lostsoc said:
> 
> 
> > In to the vet this morning and it turns out both anal glands were abscessed and the left had ruptured.
> ...


----------



## lostsoc (May 8, 2014)

I dashed out of work early this afternoon, because I was so sure he had managed to get the e-collar off. My husband was with him this morning, but he was on his own for a couple of hours this afternoon. I was right. A little pink from licking, but I don't think he had it off long and he's at least a little more comfortable after seeing the vet this morning than he was before.

Thank you for sharing your stories. We really didn't notice anything before yesterday evening. I haven't looked closely at the rupture. He cried out last night when we tried to take a look, so i've tried to respect his discomfort and leave the looking to people like the vet who can be more productive while they're there.

Warm compress and some chicken and rice are scheduled for this evening. My mom is teasing that he's going to play this up to avoid going back to dry food, but he's normally a light eater, so I need to make sure he has enough in his tummy to avoid problems with he's meds.

And now to convince him that being an e-collar houdini is not a good past time...

Thanks again to everyone who has responded. It's helped me feel a little less anxious.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I had a groomer that cause my Bella's to rupture it was awful, poor little thing. I never let a groomer drain them and never had to do it with any of my poodles until this groomer did this. I watch her closely. My vet cost was around 600 4 trips to the vets and they worked on her along with medication and it was infected


----------

